# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Okay here's my official position on the Vaxx.....

## Quark

I was just thinking about this. When there is a push especially by a government and the pro-vaxx lackeys to put any poison especially a poison of dubious nature into my body as hard as is being pushed and requiring boosters after boosters after boosters ad infinitum to take part in society I rebel against this tyranny. If I have to put my trust in anything than I'm putting my trust in the anti-vaxx scientists, doctors, and others in the anti-vaxx camp as the real truth seekers. This COVID vaccine as my wife just said is a hell of a money maker for Big Pharma and Big Government Politicians.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Dubler9 (10-23-2021),East of the Beast (10-22-2021),Foghorn (10-22-2021),Jen (10-22-2021),Knightkore (10-22-2021),Kodiak (10-22-2021),Northern Rivers (10-22-2021),Old Tex (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021),phoenyx (10-22-2021),QuaseMarco (10-22-2021),teeceetx (10-22-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I was just thinking about this. When there is a push especially by a government and the pro-vaxx lackeys to put any poison especially a poison of dubious nature into my body as hard as is being pushed and requiring boosters after boosters after boosters ad infinitum to take part in society I rebel against this tyranny. If I have to put my trust in anything than I'm putting my trust in the anti-vaxx scientists, doctors, and others in the anti-vaxx camp as the real truth seekers. This COVID vaccine as my wife just said is a hell of a money maker for Big Pharma and Big Government Politicians.


I don't know about it being a big money maker for politicians. It's more that Big Pharma owns them for the most part:
FDA medical adviser: 'Congress is owned by pharma'

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Dubler9 (10-23-2021),Knightkore (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021),teeceetx (10-22-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

I trust the science, Big Pharma, the media and politicians. None of them have ever been bought out or even had an agenda.

That's just me though.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),East of the Beast (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> I don't know about it being a big money maker for politicians. It's more that Big Pharma owns them for the most part:
> FDA medical adviser: 'Congress is owned by pharma'


Oh yeah I get it, money laundering.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Knightkore (10-25-2021),phoenyx (10-22-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Maybe we should stick with the official position of Democrats one year ago:

"I'll never take a vaccine that Trump had anything to do with."

----------

Canadianeye (10-22-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Dubler9 (10-23-2021),Kodiak (10-22-2021),Northern Rivers (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021),teeceetx (10-22-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## crayons

Big ""pharmakeia"" >>> meaning = magic spells, sorcery, enchantment, witchcraft.

I would say the bloated bureaucracy is enchanted by all the blood money they receive from the 'moloch' worshiping medical deities.

----------

teeceetx (10-22-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Maybe we should stick with the official position of Democrats one year ago:
> 
> "I'll never take a vaccine that Trump had anything to do with."


Can you imagine what someone like Kamaltoe would do if Trump would have thrown out mandates like Biden is doing?  But being he has a (D) after his name, we're supposed to just get in line and like it.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Foghorn (10-23-2021),Northern Rivers (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021),teeceetx (10-22-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021),Physics Hunter (10-23-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

> I trust the science, Big Pharma, the media and politicians. None of them have ever been bought out or even had an agenda.
> That's just me though.


I laughed so hard that I'm going to have to throw my underwear away.

----------

Canadianeye (10-22-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Dubler9 (10-23-2021),Foghorn (10-23-2021),Northern Rivers (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021),Quark (10-22-2021),WarriorRob (10-22-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

It's proven by now that these "Vaccines" do not work, they might work for other sinister purposes but not to prevent or stop the spread of "Covid" :Geez:

----------

Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> It's proven by now that these "Vaccines" do not work, they might work for other sinister purposes but not to prevent or stop the spread of "Covid"


Dr Mercola just read your post and called his contractor to add another wing onto his multimillion dollar home. He thanks you.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Dr Mercola just read your post and called his contractor to add another wing onto his multimillion dollar home. He thanks you.


Not you again :Geez: Who is Dr. Mercola, is he or she your Dr. :Thinking:  I think Fauci "Millionaire" and Big Pharma "Billionaires" thank you every day on this forum. I'll just say who gives a Sh*t if this Dr. Mercola is a millionaire, just about everyone on TV and all Politicians are Millionaires, so what's your point :Dontknow:

----------

Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## donttread

> I was just thinking about this. When there is a push especially by a government and the pro-vaxx lackeys to put any poison especially a poison of dubious nature into my body as hard as is being pushed and requiring boosters after boosters after boosters ad infinitum to take part in society I rebel against this tyranny. If I have to put my trust in anything than I'm putting my trust in the anti-vaxx scientists, doctors, and others in the anti-vaxx camp as the real truth seekers. This COVID vaccine as my wife just said is a hell of a money maker for Big Pharma and Big Government Politicians.


We can barely comprehend the money involved which is why I knew when the vaccine first came out that we would "need" boosters soon. But that's where our thinking diverges . I believe the vaccine is reasonablly effective and the best call for most especially over 40. 
I see tghe issue divided into two dimetrically opposed sides like every otherf issue. When in fact there is a middle ground where choice wins

----------


## Well Bonded

> I don't know about it being a big money maker for politicians. It's more that Big Pharma owns them for the most part:


Which in the process makes it big money for politicians.

----------


## Jen

Here's mine.... at present.

The covid vax doesn't prevent people from getting covid; it doesn't prevent them from spreading covid; it doesn't prevent them from dying of covid.  Therefore, the assumption can be made that the mandate that everyone get the shot is purely political.  

I have gotten the first shot and will have the second one next week because my husband, although he works from home, has been told by his employer that he MUST have the vaccination.  I am taking a couple of things that will allow my body to slough off the heavy metals and other harmful things that the vaccine has given to me.  I am ordering ivermectin in case we get covid.  We will not go to the hospital or even be tested for covid if we suspect we have it. We will do what we've been doing:  stay home.  I have stocked up enough on food and necessities that we can go several weeks without shopping.

Some people don't have the common sense it takes to care for themselves.  I do.  We (hubs and I) do.  I'm done worrying about everyone else.  I have no worries for myself, so I guess I am free of worry.  (_dusts hands_)

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2021),Physics Hunter (10-23-2021),Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I have gotten the first shot and will have the second one next week because my husband, although he works from home, has been told by his employer that he MUST have the vaccination.


I don't get it- your husband has been told that he must have the vaccination to keep his employment for some nebulous reason, fine. Many people have chosen to get it for that reason, though ofcourse some have quit their jobs instead. It's a tough choice for sure. But why are -you- taking it?

----------

Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Dr Mercola just read your post and called his contractor to add another wing onto his multimillion dollar home. He thanks you.


Ishmael, you've made it quite clear that you are deeply offended whenever anyone suggests that you are in the pocket of Big Pharma. So why are you using the same type of language when talking to those who believe in alternative viewpoints, such as those written of by people like Dr. Mercola?

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## Jen

> I don't get it- your husband has been told that he must have the vaccination to keep his employment for some nebulous reason, fine. Many people have chosen to get it for that reason, though ofcourse some have quit their jobs instead. It's a tough choice for sure. But why are -you- taking it?


If it takes us down we'll be in it together.  We have some travels coming up ... flying...  and I don't want any kind of hiccups anywhere.  We are a team.  But the bottom line is that's how, after lots of discussion of our many options, we decided to do it.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Foghorn (10-23-2021),Physics Hunter (10-23-2021),Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## Quark

> We can barely comprehend the money involved which is why I knew when the vaccine first came out that we would "need" boosters soon. But that's where our thinking diverges . I believe the vaccine is reasonablly effective and the best call for most especially over 40. 
> I see tghe issue divided into two dimetrically opposed sides like every otherf issue. When in fact there is a middle ground where choice wins


I'm for choice but Big Pharma and especially Big Government is not.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021)

----------


## Quark

I've just been notified that the CDC, now that booster shots are rolling out, that the CDC will be changing the definition of "fully vaccinated". This is a Big Money maker for Big Pharma and Big Government especially for Big Communist Politicians.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Foghorn (10-23-2021),phoenyx (10-22-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Which in the process makes it big money for politicians.


You mean that doing what Big Pharma says means their political campaigns will be well funded?

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-22-2021),Well Bonded (10-23-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> If it takes us down we'll be in it together.  We have some travels coming up ... flying...  and I don't want any kind of hiccups anywhere.  We are a team.  But the bottom line is that's how, after lots of discussion of our many options, we decided to do it.


Ah ok, got it. And yes, the flying thing is becoming an issue. As a matter of fact, it's one of the reasons that I decided to fly to Mexico earlier this month, with the plan of not going back to Canada until this whole Covid thing is over (whenever that'll happen). Come the end of November, Canada has decreed that no one who hasn't been vaccinated will be able to fly on commercial aircraft.

----------

Foghorn (10-23-2021),Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> I've just been notified that the CDC, now that booster shots are rolling out, that the CDC will be changing the definition of "fully vaccinated". This is a Big Money maker for Big Pharma and Big Government especially for Big Communist Politicians.


From what I can see, they haven't decided for sure yet:
What Is the Definition of Fully Vaccinated? CDC Director Opens Door to Potential Changes

I think they're testing the political waters. If the American public rolls over, I definitely think they'll require it, and perhaps a 4th, 5th, etc. in the future for good measure.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

We are being forced by circumstance...not by the actual Fauci/Xi bug...to get it "or else".  :Angry20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (10-22-2021),Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Ah ok, got it. And yes, the flying thing is becoming an issue. As a matter of fact, it's one of the reasons that I decided to fly to Mexico earlier this month, with the plan of not going back to Canada until this whole Covid thing is over (whenever that'll happen). Come the end of November, Canada has decreed that no one who hasn't been vaccinated will be able to fly on commercial aircraft.


We are going from Oklahoma to Seattle....  and you know how Seattle is....  We might want to do some outings while we are there and I want to enjoy it, not worry about being stopped at the door.

And like I said..........I have researched what to take to purge my body of any stuff that shouldn't be there and I am taking it.

----------

Foghorn (10-23-2021),Knightkore (10-25-2021),phoenyx (10-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Ishmael, you've made it quite clear that you are deeply offended whenever anyone suggests that you are in the pocket of Big Pharma. So why are you using the same type of language when talking to those who believe in alternative viewpoints, such as those written of by people like Dr. Mercola?


You can't understand can you?  

I'll give you a comparable situation and maybe you can see what the hell is going on. 

So... when we had that "cold war" thing going on, we had people who fearmongered the way you and Mercola and QM and the warrior do. But we had to defeat the Russians... or be prepared to do so. So if someone had said "oh my... those Russians are 10 feet tall and they have a jet that flies 10 times as fast as ours and shoots missiles that can lock on our fastest jets at 50 miles and are stealthy until 1 second before hitting our jets. "


But the real threat was a heat seeking ground to air missile launched by a damn man standing on the ground with a launch tube aimed at the sky.

So consider all the fear and effort and bogus reports and fake sightings and "intel" going into the bogus superior fighter threat. It would completely mask any information or interest in the REAL threat.  Now consider the Intel officer who says "wait a minute... I have tried to vett each and every report of this super aircraft and  air to air missile.  It's all nonsense.  None of it makes sense.  I'm afraid we might be spending our resources on countering a threat that does not exist. That will mean when the battle starts, we may be vulnerable to a threat that we don't even know exists because we have been chasing our tails on a bogus air to air threat. "

And then those who have not done the research and those who are selling faster and unobtainably stealthy missiles will say "YOU MUST BE WITH THE RUSSIANS.  YOU WANT US TO PRETEND THE RUSSIANS ARE FRIENDLY.  YOU MUST BE A TRAITOR ".


Then.... a battle comes.  No ridiculously fast Russian fighter jet appears.  No ridiculously accurate and stealthy air to air missile appears. But some guy named Ahmet holding a Russian ground to air infrared heat seeking missile that could have been easily defeated had we not been diverted by ridiculous stories of the 10 foot Russian in the super fighter.... that cheap little man-portable air defense missile takes down our best aircraft and we lose American lives.... and a whole new chapter in air defense systems 
and countermeasures begins.... "a day late and a dollar short "

I don't know why i write this. None of the fucking morons who don't know a nanogram from a noodlegram will understand or believe the comparison is valid.  Those people can't even do the simple arithmetic to determine if the vaccine is improving chances of survival or not.  Damn morons all of them .

And respond if you want. I won't read it. I have all the morons on ignore.

----------


## crcook84

I would recommend shots for polio and tetanus because they've had over 40 years of research to make them safe and those diseases were especially life threatening. I only took the flu shot last year because we didn't know much about covid and I didn't want to overcomplicate our home life with the possibility of getting the flu and covid. Apparently, that was a good idea because of the comorbid rate. Now that we know more about covid and the effectiveness of the vaccines, I see no need to take it. My dad got a pneumonia shot at the recommendation of our doctor to avoid a comorbid situation. Otherwise, we haven't worried about it.

----------

Foghorn (10-23-2021),Quark (10-22-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> I was just thinking about this. When there is a push especially by a government and the pro-vaxx lackeys to put any poison especially a poison of dubious nature into my body as hard as is being pushed and requiring boosters after boosters after boosters ad infinitum to take part in society I rebel against this tyranny. If I have to put my trust in anything than I'm putting my trust in the anti-vaxx scientists, doctors, and others in the anti-vaxx camp as the real truth seekers. This COVID vaccine as my wife just said is a hell of a money maker for Big Pharma and Big Government Politicians.


What do you mean the jab are money makers for Big Pharma?  They are free.  Just like Biden's outrageous spending increase will cost zero.

----------

Foghorn (10-23-2021),Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## Quark

> I would recommend shots for polio and tetanus because they've had over 40 years of research to make them safe and those diseases were especially life threatening. I only took the flu shot last year because we didn't know much about covid and I didn't want to overcomplicate our home life with the possibility of getting the flu and covid. Apparently, that was a good idea because of the comorbid rate. Now that we know more about covid and the effectiveness of the vaccines, I see no need to take it. My dad got a pneumonia shot at the recommendation of our doctor to avoid a comorbid situation. Otherwise, we haven't worried about it.


The polio and tetanus vaccines are not safe. There are some serious side affects. However, the diseases are very dangerous and the diseases don't care what your age, health, sex is when the diseases hit you. The last time I got a tetanus shot my doctor did ask me why I thought I needed a tetanus shot. When I explained my outdoor activities such as hunting and shooting he said yup you need a tetanus shot.

----------


## Quark

> What do you mean the jab are money makers for Big Pharma?  They are free.  Just like Biden's outrageous spending increase will cost zero.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Somebody with a twisted view of the world, who is still living in the Cold War era is calling ME a moron?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> 


God help us!

That is the most damning thing I have ever seen!

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),QuaseMarco (10-23-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Somebody with a twisted view of the world, who is still living in the Cold War era is calling ME a moron?


Ish is a friend, and I think we are too.  I know you two are at odds but if you missed the Hypersonic glide vehicle flyover, we are in a lukewarm Cold War, and a Communist takeover right now.  See it?

Welcome to hell.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> I would recommend shots for polio and tetanus because they've had over 40 years of research to make them safe and those diseases were especially life threatening. I only took the flu shot last year because we didn't know much about covid and I didn't want to overcomplicate our home life with the possibility of getting the flu and covid. Apparently, that was a good idea because of the comorbid rate. Now that we know more about covid and the effectiveness of the vaccines, I see no need to take it. My dad got a pneumonia shot at the recommendation of our doctor to avoid a comorbid situation. Otherwise, we haven't worried about it.


In my mind the Pneumonia shot makes for a good comparison.

It's a two-parter and I'm due for my second part soon.  The shot doesn't necessarily stop you from getting pneumonia but it should lessen it's effects in case you do.  Plus, it's been around a long time so the shot has a proven history.

Had they taken this approach with the Covid vaccines I would be fully on board with the plan.  But they didn't do that, did they?

Instead they went all in using the Jessie Smollett playbook.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> You can't understand can you?  
> 
> I'll give you a comparable situation and maybe you can see what the hell is going on. 
> 
> So... when we had that "cold war" thing going on, we had people who fearmongered the way you and Mercola and QM and the warrior do. But we had to defeat the Russians... or be prepared to do so. So if someone had said "oh my... those Russians are 10 feet tall and they have a jet that flies 10 times as fast as ours and shoots missiles that can lock on our fastest jets at 50 miles and are stealthy until 1 second before hitting our jets. "
> 
> 
> But the real threat was a heat seeking ground to air missile launched by a damn man standing on the ground with a launch tube aimed at the sky.
> 
> ...


This post was actually fairly good, up until the last few sentences. Anyway, I assume you write this because you're trying to get people to understand your point of view. I think I get it- you think many here are wasting their time on theories with no evidence. I can easily imagine that some theories here have little if any evidence, including many of the official narratives. I think you're at your best when you are vetting various claims. You bring up good points that I certainly haven't ignored. That doesn't mean you don't overlook things yourself, and I have pointed out things of this nature in the past. I think you're at your worst when you decide to start insulting people you disagree with. It doesn't help anything. Anyway, if you want to put me on ignore, that's your choice to make.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> In my mind the Pneumonia shot makes for a good comparison.
> 
> It's a two-parter and I'm due for my second part soon.  The shot doesn't necessarily stop you from getting pneumonia but it should lessen it's effects in case you do.


Does it really though?

The pneumococcal conjugate vaccine (PCV13) offers no clinical benefits for adults, instead increasing pneumonia and hospitalization risks, particularly in vulnerable subgroups | Children's Health Defense


Don't get me wrong, I think it's probably a lot safer than these Covid vaccines, but that doesn't mean it actually helps.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> What do you mean the jab are money makers for Big Pharma?  They are free.


hey are far from free, every time someone gets a free jab, it is paid for by everyone who pays tax's, and what I cannot find are the numbers detailing how much the government has given Pharma for the jabs. 

I'll bet if that cost got out people would be outraged as to how overpriced the jabs are.

----------


## Well Bonded

> I think you're at your worst when you decide to start insulting people you disagree with. It doesn't help anything. Anyway, if you want to put me on ignore, that's your choice to make.


Traditionally when people drop low and go to insults it indicates they have run out of facts and are frustrated thinking no one believes what they are posting, then by the process of insulting others, blow what little credibility they had completely down the drain.

----------

Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> hey are far from free, every time someone gets a free jab, it is paid for by everyone who pays tax's, and what I cannot find are the numbers detailing how much the government has given Pharma for the jabs. 
> 
> I'll bet if that cost got out people would be outraged as to how overpriced the jabs are.


The numbers are out there. Here's a good number:
**
*America's COVID-19 vaccine initiative, set up by the Trump administration and previously called Operation Warp Speed, has spent around $12.4 billion supporting vaccine development.*
**

Source:
Americas COVID-19 vaccine spending, doses compared


Here's some more:
**
*According to the report, the Pfizer vaccine has sold the most, clearing $4.1 billion in the United States and $7.2 billion outside the country. The Moderna vaccine was second, with $3.5 billion in sales domestically and just $2.5 billion internationally. The Johnson & Johnson vaccine, which was approved later and was suspended for a time, sold 151 million shots in the United States and 113 million internationally. The AstraZeneca vaccine, not approved in the United States, had zero shots domestically, but over 1.1 billion internationally.*
**

Source:
Billions Were Spent on the Coronavirus Vaccines | The National Interest

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Traditionally when people drop low and go to insults it indicates they have run out of facts and are frustrated thinking no one believes what they are posting, then by the process of insulting others, blow what little credibility they had completely down the drain.


The thing is, when Ishmael is doing his research, he's great. If he'd just -stick- to doing that and dispense with the insults, he'd be nothing but an asset. Unfortunately, as you say, he gets frustrated and, well, we all see what happens.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> Does it really though?
> 
> The pneumococcal conjugate vaccine (PCV13) offers no clinical benefits for adults, instead increasing pneumonia and hospitalization risks, particularly in vulnerable subgroups | Children's Health Defense
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think it's probably a lot safer than these Covid vaccines, but that doesn't mean it actually helps.


What they gave up on bashing 5G?

----------


## Well Bonded

> The numbers are out there. Here's a good number:
> **
> *America's COVID-19 vaccine initiative, set up by the Trump administration and previously called Operation Warp Speed, has spent around $12.4 billion supporting vaccine development.*
> **
> 
> Source:
> Americas COVID-19 vaccine spending, doses compared
> 
> 
> ...


Neither article shows the actual numbers just rough estimates, numbers which include U.S. paid for jabs that where exported to other countries.

----------


## Common

The pharmaceuticals make hundreds of billions with any new breakthrough drug, they are making more with the vaccine

Anyone that doesnt know how politicians make a fortune off supporting these pharmaceutical and other corps are naive.
First of all there are tons of shadow dark money venues, charities foundations, where the pharma money is channeled and eventually make  it to the campaigns and pockets of politicians.

            Career Politicians like Maxine Waters that never had a job and are now multi millionaires didnt happen by magic...the same thing with Joe Biden. Corporations pay BIG MONEY to get support for laws they want passed and those laws they want changed

              NOTHING IN THE USA IS FREE and that includes toilet paper and air

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),phoenyx (10-23-2021),Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Does it really though?
> 
> The pneumococcal conjugate vaccine (PCV13) offers no clinical benefits for adults, instead increasing pneumonia and hospitalization risks, particularly in vulnerable subgroups | Children's Health Defense
> Don't get me wrong, I think it's probably a lot safer than these Covid vaccines, but that doesn't mean it actually helps.
> 
> 
> What they gave up on bashing 5G?



Apparently, you're not aware of the full scope of Children's Health Defense's purpose. Just in case you're interested, as well as those in the audience, I'll quote from their 'why we do what we do' page:

**
*Why We Do What We Do*

The Children’s Health Defense Team is devoted to the health of people and our planet. Our mission is to end the childhood health epidemics by working aggressively to eliminate harmful exposures, hold those responsible accountable, and establish safeguards so this never happens again.
We do what we do for many reasons. Some of us have children who have been injured. Some of us have seen an injustice and feel the need to step in where others fear to tread. Some of us are focused on the demand for scientific integrity, others on improving the health of this, and future, generations. Some of us are eager to help any way we can. But the one thing we all share is our passionate belief that we have public health policies and practices that are harming our children. For the future good health of our children and planet, we call for more research and transparency. Read our personal stories below and join our movement.
[snip]
**

Full article:

Why We Do What We Do | Children's Health Defense

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> The numbers are out there. Here's a good number:
> **
> *America's COVID-19 vaccine initiative, set up by the Trump administration and previously called Operation Warp Speed, has spent around $12.4 billion supporting vaccine development.*
> **
> 
> Source:
> ...


I think those numbers show more than enough, especially considering the fact that some of the FDA's own expert advisors have said that the Covid vaccines harm more people than they save:

Experts Tell FDA Vaccines Harm More People Than They Save, But NIH Director Believes Boosters Will Be Approved in Coming Weeks | Children's Health Defense

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> God help us!
> 
> That is the most damning thing I have ever seen!

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),phoenyx (10-24-2021),Quark (10-23-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> Apparently, you're not aware of the full scope of Children's Health Defense's purpose.


Interesting they left out the part about using pseudoscience and carefully selected or partially quoted articles to scare people into making donation to their organization, but then I would expect nothing less from a Kennedy, who's family is know to use politics for personal profits.

Truthfully is they wanted to help make children safer they would offer swimming lessons, it is a leading cause of deaths by children and in addition might have prevented a tragic death caused by member of the crooked Kennedy family.     

Drowning Facts | Drowning Prevention | CDC

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Jo_Kopechne#Death

----------


## Well Bonded

> 


Dat chit looks like motor oil. 

None the less I will remain jab free.

----------

Quark (10-23-2021),QuaseMarco (10-24-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> 


So true, so frigging true. 

I have had countless times where a educated engineer has told me I must be mistaken about available facilities, I would call in and explain they don't exist and would be told I'm looking in the wrong place, his work order shows them installed and his records can never be incorrect.

So my answer is fine I'm jepping the job back to engineering for no facilities, after which the engineer would get pissed and order me to stay where I am and he will drive out and show me where they are. 

So I wait and the engineer shows up in his little white clown car with BellSouth on the door, he gets out proceeds to check the box and becomes puzzled, he then checks a few more times and exclaims they are supposed to be right here, where are they... I laugh and explain that's my question for the engineer to answer.

But hey what do I know, he has a degree and well, I never went to High School.

----------


## Well Bonded

> I think those numbers show more than enough, especially considering the fact that some of the FDA's own expert advisors have said that the Covid vaccines harm more people than they save:


No they are not because they don't answer the question I am seeking the answer to, somebody is burying the numbers and that seems to me to be suspicious.

----------


## Dubler9

Is Covid a pandemic killer virus?? If answer is yes then there would be a forced mandate to make sure every single person in the country (USA - UK) took the jab. That is simple logic and good practice. 
The fact certain people are exempt from taking the vaccines and sports fans in their millions do not have to wear masks or keep 6 feet apart or prove vaccine - tells me absolutely 100% there is no covid threat. 
The fact that UK and other countries set their covid rules schedule exactly within the seasonal holiday period for travel tells me there is no threat.
The fact multi thousands of immigrants, ILLEGAL, free open entry - are not expected to adhere to any covid protocol or law or rule - tells me there is no covid threat. The fact I can NOT travel to UK - a UK resident - paid taxes all my life - without covid rules adherence but illegal immigrants can freely enter the UK and they get a hotel room all paid for - no covid rules adherence .... tells me there is no covid threat.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),QuaseMarco (10-25-2021)

----------


## Quark

> 


 That's a mouthful and so true.

----------

Dubler9 (10-25-2021),Knightkore (10-25-2021),QuaseMarco (10-24-2021)

----------


## Quark

> 


So true.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),phoenyx (10-24-2021),QuaseMarco (10-24-2021)

----------


## Quark

> In my mind the Pneumonia shot makes for a good comparison.
> 
> It's a two-parter and I'm due for my second part soon.  The shot doesn't necessarily stop you from getting pneumonia but it should lessen it's effects in case you do.  Plus, it's been around a long time so the shot has a proven history.
> 
> Had they taken this approach with the Covid vaccines I would be fully on board with the plan.  But they didn't do that, did they?
> 
> Instead they went all in using the Jessie Smollett playbook.


That's it right there.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021),QuaseMarco (10-24-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Apparently, you're not aware of the full scope of Children's Health Defense's purpose. Just in case you're interested, as well as those in the audience, I'll quote from their 'why we do what we do' page:
> 
> **
> *Why We Do What We Do*
> 
> The Childrens Health Defense Team is devoted to the health of people and our planet. Our mission is to end the childhood health epidemics by working aggressively to eliminate harmful exposures, hold those responsible accountable, and establish safeguards so this never happens again.
> ...


Do you have a single shred of evidence that -anything- that's ever been posted there is "pseudoscience"?





> and carefully selected or partially quoted articles to scare people into making donation to their organization, but then I would expect nothing less from a Kennedy, who's family is know to use politics for personal profits.


Could you elaborate on these quotes you find to be so frightening?





> Truthfully is they wanted to help make children safer they would offer swimming lessons


Many organizations offer swimming lessons. I think we can agree that few if any file lawsuits on behalf of all Americans, getting into such subjects as the dangers of EMFs and vaccine mandates. Even more importantly, they have won in some cases. 





> , it is a leading cause of deaths by children and in addition might have prevented a tragic death caused by member of the crooked Kennedy family.


Clearly, you have it in for the Kennedy family. I'm not saying they're all angels, but I've never seen Robert F. Kennedy Jr. do anything that even appears to be suspicious.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> No they are not because they don't answer the question I am seeking the answer to, somebody is burying the numbers and that seems to me to be suspicious.


I actually agree with you- the mainstream media does tend to bury these numbers. Alternative media puts them out front and center though.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------


## Well Bonded

> Do you have a single shred of evidence that -anything- that's ever been posted there is "pseudoscience"?


I have already pointed that out to you in a thread about 5G.

Do you have a memory problem?

----------


## Well Bonded

> I actually agree with you- the mainstream media does tend to bury these numbers. Alternative media puts them out front and center though.


The MSM has been bought off by the CV-19 vax companies, they are not going to bite the hand that feeds them, plus because they operate under a philosophy of if it bleeds it leads, CV-19 and it's death pumps their ratings up, but lately that is waning because people are tiring of them milking the crisis, they can only do that for so long before the audience burns out.

And I honestly believe CV-19 has been the longest crisis they have ever reported on in the history of American media. 

Meanwhile real crisis's are being ignored by the MSM and yet they sit around their highly polished boardroom tables trying to figure why their numbers are tanking more and more with each passing day, while new media upstarts are taking away from them what used to be their audience in massive amounts by actually reporting news, not opinion disguised as news. 

And what's their answer to that, they blame the "problem" on their viewers for being too ignorant to understand MSM's perceived version of the news.

But until they wake up and admit they are the problem causing them to fail, they will continue to fail.

----------

Dubler9 (10-25-2021),phoenyx (10-25-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Do you have a single shred of evidence that -anything- that's ever been posted there is "pseudoscience"?
> 
> 
> I have already pointed that out to you in a thread about 5G.
> Do you have a memory problem?


I don't ever recall agreeing with you that Children's Health Defense had a shred of pseudoscience in it, but if you believe otherwise, by all means, bring up this alleged evidence.

----------


## phoenyx

> The MSM has been bought off by the CV-19 vax companies, they are not going to bite the hand that feeds them, plus because they operate under a philosophy of if it bleeds it leads, CV-19 and it's death pumps their ratings up, but lately that is waning because people are tiring of them milking the crisis, they can only do that for so long before the audience burns out.
> 
> And I honestly believe CV-19 has been the longest crisis they have ever reported on in the history of American media. 
> 
> Meanwhile real crisis's are being ignored by the MSM and yet they sit around their highly polished boardroom tables trying to figure why their numbers are tanking more and more with each passing day, while new media upstarts are taking away from them what used to be their audience in massive amounts by actually reporting news, not opinion disguised as news. 
> 
> And what's their answer to that, they blame the "problem" on their viewers for being too ignorant to understand MSM's perceived version of the news.
> 
> But until they wake up and admit they are the problem causing them to fail, they will continue to fail.


On all of this, we agree. I think our main disagreement may be on what alternative sources of media are fairly reliable.

----------

Knightkore (10-25-2021)

----------

